
Say Hello to Simple, Secure Login on iOS with the YubiKey 5Ci - maxfan8
https://www.yubico.com/2019/08/yubico-launches-yubikey-5ci/
======
sifex
$75 + another $70 for express shipping. Ooft. Wonder if they disclosed how
much the lightning licensing costed

